# iPod Touch : Quels écouteurs ?



## Thibault91 (13 Septembre 2008)

Voilà question toute bête mais dont je ne trouve pas la réponse sur le web :

"L'iPod 2G est-il vendu avec les nouveaux écouteurs ?"

Je parle bien sûr des écouteurs non intra occulaires, ceux avec les boutons sur le fil et vendu à 29 l'unité, en gros la version 2.0 des anciens :d

Merci d'avance


----------



## DeepDark (13 Septembre 2008)

Thibault91 a dit:


> "L'iPod 2G est-il vendu avec les nouveaux écouteurs ?"



Non, il me semble qu'il est livré avec les mêmes écouteurs qu'avant. Donc pas d'intra et pas les écouteurs avec télécommande.


----------



## fandipod (14 Septembre 2008)

Je sais pas!! Je crois bien qu'il est vendu avec les nouveaux écouteurs!! Avec le micro!!! Rien de sur!!!


----------



## desagregator (14 Septembre 2008)

ne vous emballez pas. Il semble bien que ce soit des écouteurs classiques sans micro. Les écouteurs avec micro et télécommande sont proposés comme accessoires (cf cette page)


----------



## DeepDark (14 Septembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Je sais pas!! Je crois bien qu'il est vendu avec les nouveaux écouteurs!! Avec le micro!!! Rien de sur!!!


Effectivement tu as raison 

http://www.igen.fr/fr/actu/6661/


----------



## Paski.pne (14 Septembre 2008)

La réponse est sur la page d'Apple à propos des spécifications techniques.

Que ce soient les écouteurs "in-ear" ou ceux avec "télécommande et micro", ce sont des accessoires optionnels. Voir en bas de page.

Edit : Bon, ben, toasted the chicken :rateau:


----------



## fandipod (15 Septembre 2008)

Ok d'accord merci pour ta réponse je n'étais pas sur!!!


----------



## Bazinga (15 Septembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Effectivement tu as raison
> 
> http://www.igen.fr/fr/actu/6661/



Au risque de vous decevoir, les ecouteurs de mon Ipod Touch 2g n'ont pas de micro, ce sont de simples ecouteurs.. tout ce qu il y a de plus banal!


----------



## fandipod (16 Septembre 2008)

Ok dommage!!!


----------



## rofusionodd (16 Septembre 2008)

J'ai toujours pas compris comment les avoirs,... il faut les commander appart ou possibilité de choisir ceux la en option au lieu des autres ?


----------



## fandipod (17 Septembre 2008)

Je ne vois pas les écouteurs sur l'Apple Store donc je présume qu'ils ne sont pas encore sortis!!! A voir dans les prochains jours!!!!


----------



## DeepDark (17 Septembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Je ne vois pas les écouteurs sur l'Apple Store donc je présume qu'ils ne sont pas encore sortis!!! A voir dans les prochains jours!!!!


Et ça c'est quoi? 

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB770


----------



## fandipod (17 Septembre 2008)

Lol j'ai pas bien cherché!!!!! DSL...:mouais:


----------

